# Color advice please



## woodsss (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello all, this is my first post and I already have a question. 
I'm originally a sign painter and have done murals and illustrations on signs (oil based paints)but here I am with my first (sort of)serious acrylic painting and I don't know how to achieve a certain colour...Could some of you kindly have a look at this painting by William Turner?
http://www.book530.com/paintingpic/0822h2/The-Blue-Rigi-Lake-of-Lucerne.jpg
My hubby loves this painting so I'm planning at painting my version to surprise him but I seem to be stuck with the blue in the sky and mountain. It looks like an almost pure ultramarin in places but that is color is way to intense to use. When I tone it down I get away from the original too much. Kind of looks like the painter has gone over it with an almost transparent layer of white? Is there a transparency agent for acrylics or is hat not necessary? How would you as an artist tackle this? Sorry if these appear to be stupid questions and thank you for being patient.
Lotti


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

There is a glazing medium for acrylics. It acts as a surfactant to keep from beading up. As to getting the color right, lots has been published about color mixing. The most useful thing to do is experiment. Achieving desired colors is rather like playing an instrument. It takes lots of practice. Good luck with that painting!


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

That painting looks like oils but I would create similar by painting the background with the two basic darker colors then when dry dirty white water washes over the top and as that is drying scraping with a coarse hog bristle to achieve the scratching effect. I do a lot of scrubbing of colors for certain blends.
Paul
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------



## woodsss (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you both! I have looked at your work and it is very nice. 
Perhaps that white washing will do the trick. Will try that and the technique of dry scraping on a few test pieces. 
Do you both always work from dark to light or do you sometimes go light to dark?


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

I like to work from dark to light.
Paul
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------



## peebee (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm a retired Signwriter too and it's only over the last 18mths or so that I've been using acrylics. Keep at it and experiment, I still learning with each painting.
Paul
www.acrylic-artist.com


----------

